# Çështja kombëtare > Gjuha shqipe >  Fjalet latine ne gjuhen shqipe

## Shën Albani

Ketu jane disa fjale qe vijne nga latinishtja ne shqip, shumica prej tyre jane studjuar nga albanologet ...ndonje ne latinisht ka pasur kuptim tjeter, por ne shqipe ka dhene nje tjeter... 

piscis, -is -peshku
ursus, -ariu
canis, -is - qeni 
gallus, -i  - gjeli
corvus, -i   - korbi
flumen, -inis - lumi
lacus, -us - liqeni
argentum, -i - argjenti
aurum, -i - ari
leo, leonis - luani
dux, ducis (m) - duka
lex, legis  - ligji
nox, noctis -nata
pax, pacis  - paqe
castellum  -keshtjelle
cantare - kendoj
beautus - i bekuar
bestia-ae - bishe
centum -  100
civitas-atis - qytet
dies -ei -.dita
digitus-i - gishti
divus-i - divi
facies - ei, - faqe
fama-ae, - fame
femina-ae - femer
gens-gentis- gjinia
genus-eris-gjinia, ne kuptim familja
luas, laudis- lavdim
legere, lego, legi , lecktum -lexoj
liber-bri - libri
mater,matris -moter
mens,mentis-mendja
mensis, is - muaji
mille - 1000
mors, mortis -mort
nonus,- i nenti
parentes , parentum -prinder
pax, pacis, -paqe
placere,placeo 2, placui, placitum: pelqej
populus,populi - populli
postea -pastaj, 
potestas,-atis- pushtet
pro, - per, 
quattuor,- kater
regio, onis -regjion
saeculum -shekulli
saepe - shpesh
scientia, ae - shkenca
scribere,scribo 3, scripsi, scriptum - shkruaj
septem-  shtate
societas, tatis - shoqeri
socius, i - shok
sperare, spero 1, speravi, speratum- shpresoj
spiritus,us-shpirti
summa, ae - shuma, 
talis,e - i tille
tres, tres, tria -3
tristis,-e, - tirshtuar (  kuptimi i pare eshte i deshpruar )
turpis,e - turpi
veritas,veritatis - e verteta
victoria,ae -fitore
voluntas,tis - vullnet

----------


## pelin

Nese ti pranon se te dyja gjuhet jane indoeuropiane,pra kane nje burim te perbashket,per c'arsye mendon se edhe fjale thelbesore si psh 'moter' ne shqip eshte huazim nga latinishtja ?
 A nuk eshte me logjike te mendosh se fjale bazike si buke, uje, nene,at,ha,pij,vras,jetoj...etj  jane zhvilluar paralelisht e ne menyre te pavarur ne secilen gjuhe nisur prej burimit te perbashket indoeuropian ?
   Ka plot arsye te besosh se fjalet e teknologjise ne shqip jane huazime, por per fjalet baze eshte e pakuptimte.Kjo te con ne konkluzione absurde.Psh del qe paraardhesit tane kane pritur te binin ne kontakt me latinet qe te mund te gjenin nje fjale per te emertuar motren apo nenen(???);po me pare si emertonin , pse e ndryshuan ?
  Po gjermanet (mutter),francezet(mere),ruset(mat,matjer) etj ,edhe ata nga latinet e moren?
  Po fjalet ship Mat, Amantia qe kane rrenjen 'mat' dhe qe sipas Cabej kane kuptimin 'prej ku lind dicka,burim,nene,..' edhe ato jane huazime?
  'Buke' te duket me e ngjashme me italishten 'boca' (goje) apo me sanskrishten 'bheuka'(buke)?
 'kale' rrjedh nga 'cavallo' ? po atehere c'behet me 'equis'?
  ???

----------


## Shën Albani

Pse nje fjale zevendesohet nuk e  dijme , por fjala mater matris e latinishtes ne nja 10 gjuhe ka dhene fjalen nënë, por ne shqipe moter. Dikund kam lexuar, tani nuk me kujtohet ku, se ne mesjete ne e quaninm nënën "  motërmadhe". Kete fjale e kemi studjuar ( ne kuader te shume fjaleve tjera ) deri sa isha ne studime dhe ai qe ligjeronte per keto ishte Rexhep Ismajli.

ne sigurisht kemi pasur edhe fjale per kamben (këmba ) por ne italisht eshte gamba, frngj. jambe dhe te gjithe  e dijme se eshte me origjine latine....

----------


## pelin

> _Postuar më parë nga Shën Albani_ 
> *, por fjala mater matris e latinishtes ne nja 10 gjuhe ka dhene fjalen nënë, 
> *


   a thua keta latinet  iu mesuan kelteve apo teutoneve se si te therrasin nenen ?
  E besoj vetem per makaronat...

----------


## Shën Albani

Pelin

sikur te mos kishte gjuha shqipe ndikim latin, atehere askush nuk do te besonte se ne jemi autokton. Dhe nuk duhet harruar se ne kemi qene te pushtuar prej tyre, e jo ata prej nesh. Dhe , kudo pushtuesi ka lene gjurmet e veta. Gjersa kombet tjera u asimiluan dhe gjuhet e tyre u romanizuan ( fengj.rumu.spa.port. etj ) gjuha shqipe shpetoi me nje ndikim te vogel.
Natyrisht se ne kemi pasur fjalet tona per ato qe i kemi sot ne latinisht, por pse jane zevendesuar kete nuk e din askush ( me nje perjashtim, Iliriani  ) dhe madje nuk e dijme se cfare fjale kemi pasur , sepse atehere shkruhej latinishtja dhe greqishtja e gjuhe zyrtare ne perandorine romake ishte latinishtja, e te gjitha tjerat konsideroheshin gjuhe barabre!

Ndikimi i latinishtes eshte me i madh indirket se sa me fjale si ato me larte, kryesisht te fjalefromimi ku jane bere perkthime te ashtquajtura kalke lingusitike: te tilla kemi sa te duash, edhe gjermanishtja eshte perplot,  ne kodin civil, ne kodin penal dhe pergjithesisht ne terminologji juridike, ekonomike dhe sociale.

...

----------


## illiriani

te gjitha ato fjale qe sheni (albani), i merr per latine - ne shqipen, jane fjale illirishte. Fakte kemi se sufiksat - is, us, jane illirishte, kurse disa jane pershtatur ne latinishte me sufiksin -um.

per secilen fjale mund te japim spjegimin shqip, permes rrenjeve illirishte nga shqipja e vjeter...

sa te na premton koha, japim kunderfaktet tona reale!

----------


## illiriani

> _Postuar më parë nga pelin_ 
> *Nese ti pranon se te dyja gjuhet jane indoeuropiane,pra kane nje burim te perbashket,per c'arsye mendon se edhe fjale thelbesore si psh 'moter' ne shqip eshte huazim nga latinishtja ?
>  A nuk eshte me logjike te mendosh se fjale bazike si buke, uje, nene,at,ha,pij,vras,jetoj...etj  jane zhvilluar paralelisht e ne menyre te pavarur ne secilen gjuhe nisur prej burimit te perbashket indoeuropian ?
>    Ka plot arsye te besosh se fjalet e teknologjise ne shqip jane huazime, por per fjalet baze eshte e pakuptimte.Kjo te con ne konkluzione absurde.Psh del qe paraardhesit tane kane pritur te binin ne kontakt me latinet qe te mund te gjenin nje fjale per te emertuar motren apo nenen(???);po me pare si emertonin , pse e ndryshuan ?
>   Po gjermanet (mutter),francezet(mere),ruset(mat,matjer) etj ,edhe ata nga latinet e moren?
>   Po fjalet ship Mat, Amantia qe kane rrenjen 'mat' dhe qe sipas Cabej kane kuptimin 'prej ku lind dicka,burim,nene,..' edhe ato jane huazime?
>   'Buke' te duket me e ngjashme me italishten 'boca' (goje) apo me sanskrishten 'bheuka'(buke)?
>  'kale' rrjedh nga 'cavallo' ? po atehere c'behet me 'equis'?
>   ???*


***
bukur - pelin, tashpertash, eshte pergjegja me adekuate per shkrimin e shenit.

----------


## Shën Albani

Pelin,

nese lexon Cabejn apo ndonje tjeter do ta shohish se edhe ruset edhe anglezet e kane marre nga mater matris. Pse e kemi marre sot password kudo, pse imponohet, Roma atehere ishte qender e civilizimit, te tjeret akoma jetonin neper shpella...edhe per fjalen buke kam lexuar se nuk eshte shqipe...Nuk eshte e mundur te jetosh ne fqinjesi me nje shtet sic ishte Roma, por t´i shpetosh ndikimit gjuhesor. NDryshe si mund te shpjegohen asimilimi i shume gjuhe dhe krijimi i gjuheve neolatine...

ja edhe disa fjale :


peccare  - mekatoj
merito    - merite
fatalis:   - fat
adoriri    - adhuroj
nepos:   - nip
virtutess - virtut
laudare  - lavdoj
damni=  - dam
damnosus - i, e damshme...

Dhe pelin e din pse latinishtja ka ndikuar ne gjuhen shqipe ? Nje ishte pushtimi romak 

*dhe 2. mesha ne kishat shqiptare thuhej ne latinisht edhe ate deri vone. Eshte shume e mundur se keto fjale jane futur nepermjet kishes. Apo mendon ti se ne kemi bere lutjet ne latinisht, por nuk kemi marre fjale latine? Kjo eshet e pamundur !!!* 

Kjo ka qene edhe rruga si i ka asimiluar gjuhet tjera. Shih sa fjale i kemi marre nepermjet Kuranit, atehere e kutpon se cka kane bere mbi 1100 vjet krishterim. Nese per 400 vite kemi nja 1000 fjale turke, nuk eshte cudi per 1100 vite t´i kemi 2000 fjale me origjine latine!!! Dhe kjo eshte krejt normale, aty ku ka arritur krishterimi, kane arritur edhe fjalet latine.

----------


## illiriani

nje shprehje shqipe:

vie dita, dalin mijte per lendine!

----------


## Shën Albani

nje shprehje latine thot:

Ama et fac quod vis! ( dashuro dhe ben cka te duash ti! )

----------


## illiriani

nje shprehje shqipe thote:

MATE VETEN!

----------


## ornament

Shen Albani, problemin qe ti shtron varet nga e kap dhe si. 
Psh, KOMPJUTER vjen nga anglishtja, pra siç pohon ti eshte "imponuar" prej saj. Imponimi i saj varret kryesisht nga perdorimi kompiuterit, pra tek popujt bile dhe ata te pushtuar nga anglezet, fjala lidhet kryekeput nga perdorimi saj. Ne amazoni mund te ket angleze por popujt atje po s'e perdoren kompjuterin si vegel te perditshme kjo fjale s'ka per te lene rrenje.
Por me kryesorja e "problemit tone" (ne disa tema tashme) eshte; "ORIGJINA e fjales"  Kompjuter, megjithese jane anglezet qe e kane perhapur kudo, kjo s'do me thene te jete fjale angleze, a kupton.
Shprehimisht COMPUTER vjen nga frengjishtja COMPTER (numeroj, llogaris). Vete frengjishtja vjen nga latinishtja COMPUTARE, kjo mund te vije nga greqishtja XXXXX, e cila vete mund te vije nga sanskritja YYYYYY, e keshtu me rradhe arrijme deri tek gjuha me e vjeter.
Ketu eshte puna. Prandaj ti s'po e kupton "Pelin".

Une do te jepja nje shembull origjinal;

Shqip =>  QIELL.

Frengjisht => CIEL.

Spanjsht / Italisht => CIELO.

Latinisht => CAELUM.

Ti dhe profesoret qe referon, mendoni qe kjo fjale eshte 'imponuar' nga latinet pushtues. Problemi eshte siç e thame origjina dhe jo imponimi i fjales.
Per ta gjet kete, duhet ti biem pak me gjate. Le te marrim per shembull fjalen tjeter te ngjajshme, i SINQERT; SINQERISHT.

Shqip => SINQERT

Frengjisht => SINCÈRE

Potug/Spanjoll/Italian => SINCERO

Anglisht => SINCERE

Latin => SINCERUS

Perseri dhe tek kjo fjale padyshim per mendimin tend dhe profesoreve fjala e origjines eshte latinija Sincerus. 
Kuptimi i kesaj fjale ne te gjitha gjuhet eshte i njejte, ai do te thote; I HAPUR, I PASTER, PUR. Dmth me qene i hapur, i vertete, pa rezerva, ne ato qe thua, qe tregon. Cila gje ne natyre eshte e tille, a s'eshte QIELLI, I KTHJELLET, I PA RE (paster).
Pra kjo fjale do te thote; SI QIELLI = SI QIELLT = SINQERT.
Po ne latinisht a ndiqet kjo llogjike, ti si njohes i latines duhet me na kjthjellu pak per kete. A kane lidhje fjalet latine CAELUM dhe SINCERUS me njera tjetren.


PS; Illirian do t'lutesha mos repliko kot-me-kot duke na e merzit temen siç ben ngahera. Mundohu te japesh shembuj konkret ose ndryshe vazhdo drejt. Replikat e kota s'gjidhin gje.

----------


## pelin

Ornament,

pikerisht dhe te falemnderit.

    Alban,

  Te gjitha bebet e botes,te pakten europianet, belbezojne :

  mmmm- ma - ma..,  ose  bbbbb- ba- ba,...etj.

 Nuk eshte nevoja te kopjojne  nga njeri  tjetri.
 Ky eshte thelbi.Ekstrapoloje per popujt primitive.
   Me vone.

----------


## Shën Albani

Ornament,

te mos keqkuptohemi. Ate qe une e them, e them ne baze te asaj qe kam studjuar. Une nuk mund dhe nuk i lejoje vetes te kritikoje gjuhetaret tane. I dashur Oranment ,ata dijne me shume se une, per kete jam i bindur.

Zakonisht, jo gjithmone, fjala e huazuar reduktohet ne gjuhen tjeter, dhe keshtu kemi rastin te fjalet latine sa qe ne shqip i humb ndonje shkronje apo ndonje zevendesohet me ndonje tejter.

Nese e pranojme analizen tende, dmth. mbi 11 shekuj predikim ne latinisht, nuk ndikuan ne gjuhen shqipe, por edhe pse meshat ne latinisht, ne po ndikonim ne gjuhen latine.

Nese ti flet per kohen paralatine, atehere une i ngre supet; nuk kemi shkrime shqipe per ta deshmuar ate dhe asnje albanolog i vertete nuk do te kishte guxim te pohoje dicka te tille, se do te qeshej bota, se shkenca deshiron fakte. E faktet mungojne se nuk kemi shkrime ne shqip.

Kur mungojne faktet historike , atehere njeriu mund te thoje cka te doje, mirepo ne pyetje eshte se askush nuk e beson. Nese i themi nje albanologu se greqishtja dhe latinishtja origjinen e kane nga shqipja, ai do te na konsideroje te cmendur!

Ornament, edhe nje here, une nuk po mbroj nje teori antishqipatre, mirepo vetem ate qe mesohet ne Tirane dhe Prishtine!

----------


## illiriani

...kur romuli e remi, çelnin themeket e romes me pllug  :buzeqeshje:  legjende a?
atebote, illiria ishte zonja e ballkanit dhe europes

----------


## gladiator

Mos harroni se Romaket pretendonin te ishin pasardhesit e heroit Ilire Enea ,keshtu qe nuk ka renci kujt i perkasin fjalet e mesiperme ,por mqs gjuha Ilire ka humbur ,Albani ka te drejte kur thote qe ato jane Latine.
Gj t m .

----------


## dodoni

Mendoj se gjuha ilire nuk ka humbur, është shqipja pasardhësja direkte dhe poashtu bijat e saj si greqishtja, latinishtja etj. 
Kështu që latinishtja ka fjalë shqipe dhe jo shqipja fjalë latinishte. 
Përshëndetje dhe shumë respekt shën Albani

----------


## Shën Albani

Dodon,

mire qe mbron mendimin tend, mirepo shkenca kerkon dicka tjeter e jo patriotizem. Jam i bindur se edhe ti nje dite nuk do t´i besosh asaj qe sot po i beson, sepse nuk do te kesh argumente per ta mbrojtur kete ide. Kjo ide mund te mbrohet me prepotence, me kuazipatriotizem apo nga padituria apo nga deshirae flaket per te qene ne te paret kudo dhe kurdo! Te ti mendoj se eshte kjo e fundit. E verej te gjermanet se nuk brengosen se cka ishin nja 750 vite para Krishti ( ketu permenden per here te pare ), por nisin prej aty  ( se spekulime eshte lehte te behne ne interent ) dhe shikojne para, tmerrsisht para. Ne kemi komplekse dhe ne vend se te shikojme para, shikojme prapa dhe shpesh zeme ne thua dhe rrezohemi. Shpesh krenohemi me filanin apo fistekun, shpesh i nxjerrim shqiptare edhe ata qe veten nuk e kane konsideruar te tille, mirepo qellimisht harrojme se më shqiptar eshte nje i huaj qe ndihmon shqiptaret se sa nje shqiptar qe nuk ben asgje!

" Ne nje gazete pata pare kete titull: " A ishte Napoleoni shqiptar ?", Po edhe sikur te ishte, c´ka kishte bere per komb. Ne kemi pasur dinastine shqiptare ne Egjypt, por ata nuk kane punuar per Shqiperi, por per zuzen e vet dhe per Egjyptin....

Nese shqipja dhe greqishtja  kane prejardhjen nga shqipja, atehere keto gjuhe do t´ishin poaq te ngjajshme sa frengjishtja dhe italishtja, apo sa rumunishtja e gjuha spanjolle ( pak me te largeta ne mes vete ) apo sa gjuha portugeze dhe retoromanishtja.

Shqipja eshte grup ne vete dhe njera nga 12 gjuhet me te vjetra ne bote: se vjen nga ilirishtja e pohojme ne, edhe disa  albanolog te huaj, por ne enciklopedi boterore kudo e gjen ne kete menyre : " Shqiptaret mendojne se shqipja ka prejardhjen nga ilirishtja". Ka te tjere qe nuk vejne dyshime, por mungojne faktet gjuhesore ilire per ta thene me fakt se vertete shqipja eshte ilirishtja!
Mbetet si ilirishte edhe per kete arsye: nuk mund te deshmohet se eshte dicka tjeter apo se nuk eshte ilirishte! Mendim i ngurtesuar si ekziston per frengjishten per shembull, nuk kemi akoma ne linguistike. Shumica pohojne se shqipja eshte ilirishtja, por kjo ka edhe kundershtaret e vete.

----------


## dodoni

Shën Albani 
Unë po mbroj diç shkencore dhe jo atë çfarë e dëshiroj apo se dëshiroj, unë po mbroj faktet shkencore që troja dhe dardanët kanë qenë ilire se greqishtja e vjetër është më afër shqipes se greqishtes së re, se etruskët, mesapët, venetët dhe gjithë Europa kanë qenë ilire dhe shkrimet e tyre vetëm gjuha jonë mund ti deshifrojë, kjo është ajo çfarë po mbroj ajo, të cilat edhe po desha jo vetëm unë po kushdo në këtë botë nuk mund ti kundërshtoj, shkencërisht e kam fjalën.

----------


## Shën Albani

" se greqishtja e vjetër është më afër shqipes se greqishtes së re, "

Silli argumentet dhe uen do te behem ne anen tende.

Edhe per kete konstatim tendin :

"se etruskët, mesapët, venetët dhe gjithë Europa kanë qenë ilire dhe shkrimet e tyre vetëm gjuha jonë mund ti deshifrojë"

Nese ke ti te drejte me kete , atehere te gjithe albanologet mund te shpallen idiot!

----------

